# BLD memo



## Mayorkaman (Jun 26, 2011)

Im trying to solve with the Method badmephisto teaches (pochman i believe)
Im having some trouble with the memo...
I have really bad memo and I was just wondering how I could make it better...
Also what memo methods are good for pochman (yes i read the sticky thread and didnt get a thing)
Im looking for something easy and simple...
Not something to sub 1 with-sube 10 is fine


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 26, 2011)

same i think if found one....look up Blindmaster on youtube


----------



## Mnts (Jun 26, 2011)

Try watching Eric limeback BLD tuturials on youtube, part 5 I think  There he complains about labeling system so you need to memorize one letter instead of two for each part


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 26, 2011)

Simple:
assign a letter to each sticker
memo the letters by forming words with them and build sentences.

You can make up words on the fly or put in some work upfront and prepare a list of fixed words.
In the latter case you can prepare fixed words that each contain two letters.
It will be a longer word list but it cuts the length of the actual sentece to remember in half

example:
BeeR: sticker B and R
BalL: stickers B and L
CaR: sticker C and R etc etc


----------



## cedric (Jun 27, 2011)

I just use my visual memory.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 27, 2011)

Freestyle, following a tutorial makes you mindless
if you think about how you can do it, it will be much easier in the long term... but probably harder in the short term


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Simple:
> assign a letter to each sticker
> memo the letters by forming words with them and build sentences.
> 
> ...


 
ok ive almost got edges down but i just missplaced because i came a cross a case where it basiclly cycled through the same 3 letters?the buffer wasnt one of the 3 but was the other i got wrong because of them. how do i deal with that situation


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a problem with breaking into e new cycle.

Mustread: Joel van Noort's Pochmann tutorial.

That explains much better then I will even be able to...


----------

